# Deep Cycle or Reg battery



## ARCHER (Oct 19, 2013)

Is it necessary to have a deep cycle or just a reg battery for a travel trailer?  My battery died and I bought a regular starter battery and got to thinking it should have been a deep cycle but not sure.
I have an issue with the power converter so just want to make sure I have  not caused additional issues.  PC is not charging the battery, so I am using my regular charger to keep the battery charged and all working on the 12 volt side of the trailer until I replace the PC.  tks


----------



## LEN (Oct 19, 2013)

12 volt is all that is needed, but if you want the most out of the battery for camping a deep cycle is needed. Start batteries are built to give all they got for a short time period, and deep cycle are built to give a currant flow for a longer time period. I don't think you can do damage to anything else, just the battery running it down.

LEN


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 19, 2013)

Since I leave the trailer basically in one location nearly all the time, I think the power converter should be providing all of the 12 volt power that I need.  I realize that if I lost 110 volt power the battery would provide the needed 12 volt power until it became drained.  I think the power converter is bad because it should be charging the 12 volt battery as well as providing the 12 volt to the trailer.  As such, after I validate that the power converter is bad and I replace it, I will just need to keep the reg battery charged.  I must have had a brain FA-- when I bought the new battery.  I should have known better.  tks  I will let you know about the power converter and if new one needed and if it charges the new battery like it is suppose too.


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 14, 2013)

Jackie15, you lost me.  Not sure what your talking about.  Sorry


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 23, 2013)

Archer,
Jackie is a scammer....maybe they will catch it and kick her off.

As far as the charger and battery,  A deep cycle is designed to be discharged and recharged many times.  A Regular battery is not.    The converter on your trailer is NOT designed to provide 12v to the trailer without a good battery.  You will over work the charger if you don't have a good battery.   The battery also acts as a "sink" if you get a power surge.  

The proper battery for your camper is deep cycle as using the camper it will get discharged and the converter will recharge.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 11, 2013)

I'd like to thank all that helped me on this issue.  I got the power converter (rebuilt) from manufacturer and installed and all seems to be just fine.  Ken, I think the battery I installed is like a deep cycle battery (I read on side of it that it functions just like a full deep cycle battery) so will just see how things go.  Battery is staying charged nicely and power seems to be just fine now after converter installed.  I'm glad I did not have to leave the regular battery charger hooked up for very long directly to battery.  Anyhow, again thanks to all.  Have a wonderful Holiday and be safe and may 2014 be a great year for all of us.


----------

